# Help me with my cycle



## Jhjp- (May 9, 2015)

So I'm doing a fairly longer cycle than normal trying to gain a fair amount of lean mass in the long run. So I've been using : 
Sust 250 / 3 ml a week - 750mg 
Tren Ace / 3 ml a week - 300mg 
Oxybols / 2 x 50mg orals a day 

Question is the guy i buy my stuff of has just told me he won't be able to get hold of Sust anymore and is only able to get hold of : Test prop or e / Test & Tren rip blend / Test 400, now what should i do since I've got enough for 2 more pins before I'm out of sust... 
I want to continue to gain mass and strength and am loving this run of Tren ace, have read good things on running tren higher than test ? what should i do guys, open to suggestions.... FIRE AWAY!!


----------



## LeanHerm (May 9, 2015)

How are you pinning because you're compounds are different esters pretty much.  I for one love the test tren mast blends but a lot of guys do not because they like being able to change dosages. If you're looking to pin eod get the prop because you're already doing eod pins with tren ace.  I'm asking about pinning because you're doing ace eod and sust doesn't need to be eod.  What's is his test/tren blends.  Are they long esters or short eaters?


----------



## LeanHerm (May 9, 2015)

Running compounds with the same esters are usually the easier route due to pinning unless you're taking massive amounts.  On another hand t400 is nice because you could pin a little under 1cc twice a week and you would get our 750/week and you could add tren e if you could get your hands on it.  


FYI do not ever start a cycle without all necessary items because if you couldn't get your hands on more test you would be screwed. The reason I say that is you have tren in your system and its always best to run test a few weeks after before you get off for recovering reasons. Which if you couldn't get any more test you possible could screw yourself. Just my opinion and these are the things that bite you in the ass. That is if you aren't on trt.


----------



## Jhjp- (May 9, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> How are you pinning because you're compounds are different esters pretty much.  I for one love the test tren mast blends but a lot of guys do not because they like being able to change dosages. If you're looking to pin eod get the prop because you're already doing eod pins with tren ace.  I'm asking about pinning because you're doing ace eod and sust doesn't need to be eod.  What's is his test/tren blends.  Are they long esters or short eaters?



I've been pining every : tuesday/thursday/saturday 1ml of each compound, i was using Sust 250 alone with the Oxybol orals for a few weeks before deciding to add tren into the mix. 

And the rip blend he's got on offer is exactly the one you've mentioned TEST/TREN/MAST all fast acting easters. reckon I should use the rip blend with the additional Tren ace along side ? or ?

(and if the worst was to come around my trainer has a vial of sust 250 he's not using so if there was not other solution then would just borrow that from him and tapper of, but would prefer to remain on and just switch compounds over, hence the question)


----------



## LeanHerm (May 9, 2015)

Okay well sust doesn't need to be pinned three times a week but is usually better at three, that's why I'm saying go with the prop. Tri blend is more of a blend for cutting but compounds are only as good as the diet feeding the body.


----------



## Jhjp- (May 9, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Okay well sust doesn't need to be pinned three times a week but is usually better at three, that's why I'm saying go with the prop. Tri blend is more of a blend for cutting but compounds are only as good as the diet feeding the body.



Thanks man, Makes sense. Diet is pretty much dialled in mainly through trial and error, but id say I've nearly nailed what works for me. 

Would doses would you use then if you were to go with the test prop and tren ace ?


----------



## LeanHerm (May 9, 2015)

Just depends because everyone is different. I for one like tren just a bit higher than test.  You would brob be better at a more even dose of the two or test just a bit higher. If you're doing 300 of tren maybe do like 500 of test.


----------



## Jhjp- (May 9, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Just depends because everyone is different. I for one like tren just a bit higher than test.  You would brob be better at a more even dose of the two or test just a bit higher. If you're doing 300 of tren maybe do like 500 of test.



Would that work well then in your opinion ? even tho test levels were probably higher prior ? 

Btw i don't mind increasing the tren dose if you think results will yield better. (sorry for all the questions, just trying to pick at your knowledge lol)


----------



## Azog (May 10, 2015)

Cycle looks fine to me!


----------

